# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  La lata de leche evaporada baja diez céntimos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*La empresa Gloria sostuvo que la medida se da tras la rebaja de los precios internacionales. No descartó que en los próximos días también baje el precio de sus otros productos.* 
El lunes pasado, el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, señaló que presentará un proyecto legislativo que evitará que los productores de lácteos compren más leche en polvo importada que nacional. 
En respuesta, la empresa Gloria sostuvo que en el 2008 el Viceministerio de Comercio Exterior había señalado que ese tipo de medidas contradicen convenciones internacionales de comercio, así como el TLC con Estados Unidos y otros tratados comerciales en negociación. 
Gloria agregó en nota de prensa que, como prueba de que está a favor de la estabilización de precios, tras la rebaja de los precios internacionales, decidió que el costo de su lata de leche evaporada Gloria Azul baje, desde el lunes 12, de S/.2,60 a S/.2,50. Señalan que Gloria Roja bajará en los próximos días, así como el resto de sus productos lácteos.  *Fuente:* *www.elcomercio.com.pe** (14/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de leche evaporada crecen 59% Artículo: Empresas exportadoras de leche evaporada diversifican destinos, destaca Adex EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú Minag y Mincetur elaboran norma que dispone etiquetar leche enlatada precisando si es evaporada o recombinada

----------

